# Funny YouTube video



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep!!! Giddy up!!!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Haha! Its all about the slingshot baby!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Haha great!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Saw that a while ago, really made lol!


----------

